# Bob Bailey's Chicken Camp



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

My training club is holding a 5 day workshop with Bob Bailey. I, of course, read the email, did a little investigating and had to crack up. I do totally get that this can help with your dog, but agility chickens? :laugh: I'm kind of scared of birds so I don't think this would be a good opportunity for me. Now if I could bring Timmy that would be interesting but I don't think he'd want a chicken showing him up.

Check it out.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow, what a great class.

I did agility training with my previous hav. There were 12 dogs in my class - and one pig, named Phillip. Phillip put the dogs to shame, he was so good. And poor guy had to suffer through jokes about Bacon flavored training treats.

Phillip not only became an agility pig, but also took the classes (I'm blocking on what they're called) to enable him to visit patients in local hospitals. He was featured on TV visiting children in a burn unit.


----------

